# HOT weather coming up...



## daveomak (Jun 28, 2021)

117F & 115F for the next 2 days...   I ain't NEVER seen or felt that kind of heat......


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 28, 2021)

Dang Dave, you guys are being punished. Problem to me is that heat trickles down to me in SW Colorado. And I know I don’t deserve this crazy heat. Stay safe my friend. Those are Big numbers.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 29, 2021)

I couldn't believe the numbers. Did a search and WOW! Dang, Dave. You could make jerky without ever lighting a fire. Stay cool and stay inside.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jun 29, 2021)

Had that here for the last few days. New heat records all over Oregon all 3 days. 117 in Salem today. I'm about 5 miles west of that and about the time we hit 113 some cool marine air pushed in and the temps started dropping fast. Its normally in the 70's and low 80's this time of year. Glad its over with though. Dog thought I was being mean to her because I wouldn't take her for a walk.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 29, 2021)

I was in the 115 in Bellevue today.....the heat was bad enough but most places don’t have AC and people were melting......fast food places closed up shop at about 3pm and as a traveler I couldn’t find a place to eat cause those that were open were out of food or already booked.....ie my co worker waited 3 hours for take out, he ordered at 5:00 and at 8 was still waiting....I got turned away at 6:30......oh and the hotel food place is still closed for COVID crap....

here were some shelf’s in the local  grocery store........I thought I might get a premade salad or yogurt or something like that......
	

		
			
		

		
	























after 3.5 hours of trying to find a place to eat for dinner I settled for a snickers, jerky and a Dr PepperZero.....oh and I felt lucky to get that....


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 29, 2021)

That’s nuts. I didn’t realize it got that hot in WA


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2021)

I sure hope you have or can find a place with ac while the temps are that high. Do us a favor and don't decide to go out and work in it or at least not for very long at a time. Hopefully it gets back down to normal temps very quickly


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> That’s nuts. I didn’t realize it got that hot in WA



I doesn't normally...  Going through the pages for Omak, this is the highest temp I found..114F..


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> I sure hope you have or can find a place with ac while the temps are that high. Do us a favor and don't decide to go out and work in it or at least not for very long at a time. Hopefully it gets back down to normal temps very quickly



Hey Gerald, I think I will stay inside...  AC on,.,,.  and maybe throw some water on the condensing coils periodically....  The garden doesn't grow in this heat....  Only thing that grows is ME getting tired of the heat....


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 29, 2021)

Days like that is when I beg my wife... will you PLEASE  put my balls in your purse!   

Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2021)

I _DID_ find going commando did help a bit....


----------



## IMAVGAN (Jun 29, 2021)

daveomak,

Glad I am on the Right coast & didn't have to be witness to that one....


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 29, 2021)

Those temps are nothing to play with . I got overheated working on the damn football stadium years ago . You only get one shot . After that you feel the effect of it at lower temps . 




daveomak said:


> . AC on,.,,. and maybe throw some water on the condensing coils periodically...


I have a water nozzle that has a mist setting on it . When it gets in the 90's and the unit won't cycle I hang it on a piece of pipe next to the condensing unit . Just low pressure . Acts like a commercial cooling tower .


----------



## motocrash (Jun 29, 2021)

I wonder what the cause of global warming was in the early 1900's?  (Sarcasm)


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 29, 2021)

Those temps are what we've been living with for the last  couple of months Dave, tho it's expected here. If you don't have AC and a pool you ain't ready for the Phoenix area, period. Stay inside with the AC on Dave, stay safe, and don't be climbing around on your truck bed! RAY


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 29, 2021)

Pretty toasty.

Try those temps in MOPP gear with full battle-rattle.

That is what you'd call hot!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2021)

That’s crazy Dave, it’s only in the 80’s here in Florida today, with low 70’s at night.
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 29, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Hey Gerald, I think I will stay inside...  AC on,.,,.  and maybe throw some water on the condensing coils periodically....  The garden doesn't grow in this heat....  Only thing that grows is ME getting tired of the heat....



 You're lucky, Dave.  No A/C here.  We usually get 2 weeks of what we call really hot weather here in Alberta--really hot here is anything over 85 F--so A/C is not the norm.  Our normal summer temp is in the high 70's/low 80's (with an occasional snow flurry thrown in just 'cause), but with this stretch of hot weather, we've been hovering a couple of degrees shy of 100.  
Add to that, we've got our 3 year old grandson, my step-daughter, and their cat staying with us for a while.
It's killing me!!!!  
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2021)

Man You guys are getting Hammered with heat !!  It's only 92° here right now. Expecting 97° by 3 PM.
I can't even imagine what 115° feels like.
I keep my hot water at 118°, and I can only hold my hand under the spigot for a few seconds. 118° Air can't be much better!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2021)

I was just refreshing my memory, and I can say the hottest Temp I was ever in on US land was in July @ Ft Bragg, NC.  All I know is it was at least 105°, because at that time they would fly Choppers overhead, while we were training, and fly different color flags, depending on what the Temp was. We were under an orange flag (105°) a couple times, which meant "*STOP TRAINING*, remove your shirts, un-blouse your boots, and sit in the shade". It almost made the water in the "Lister Bag" taste good!!!

Now in the Mekong Delta, RVN,  the temp was knocking on 110° now & then, but the Humidity was the worst I ever saw. It took about 3 days in the Delta to realize you can't wear "Drawers" in the Delta, or you'll get the worst case of "Jock-Itch" known to Man.  Jungle Fatigues without Drawers was the only way to survive!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 29, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Man You guys are getting Hammered with heat !!  It's only 92° here right now. Expecting 97° by 3 PM.
> I can't even imagine what 115° feels like.
> I keep my hot water at 118°, and I can only hold my hand under the spigot for a few seconds. 118° Air can't be much better!!!
> Bear



106 is the highest temp I've been in, John, (I can't imagine 115 either).  When I went hauling produce out of California and /Arizona in 1985, my last load up here was to the Oil Sands and it was -52F.  A week later, I was loading oranges in California at 106F.  That's 158 degree temp increase.  Thought I was gonna die.
Gary


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 29, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I was just refreshing my memory, and I can say the hottest Temp I was ever in on US land was in July @ Ft Bragg, NC.  All I know is it was at least 105°, because at that time they would fly Choppers overhead, while we were training, and fly different color flags, depending on what the Temp was. We were under an orange flag (105°) a couple times, which meant "*STOP TRAINING*, remove your shirts, un-blouse your boots, and sit in the shade". It almost made the water in the "Lister Bag" taste good!!!
> 
> Now in the Mekong Delta, RVN,  the temp was knocking on 110° now & then, but the Humidity was the worst I ever saw. It took about 3 days in the Delta to realize you can't wear "Drawers" in the Delta, or you'll get the worst case of "Jock-Itch" known to Man.  Jungle Fatigues without Drawers was the only way to survive!!
> 
> Bear


I remember something called the wet bulb. Was a combination of temp and humidity if i remember. 
High temp, low humidity didn't have the same effect as hot temp high humidity. 
We did have "black conditions", certain uniform items not required,  rest periods etc....
But at least MOPP I.

Those charcoal suits got pretty warm.

Wore them stateside in Fort Hood tx San Angelo Tx, Fort Irwin ca, Fort Huachuca az and overseas.

Hydration is key.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2021)

My AC worked very well...   Going outside for a 5  minute puff on my pipe, I'd break out in a sweat...   Tobacco pipe folks...  I don't do any of that wacky tobacky...
This is at the airport...  about 1 mile away.....


----------



## forktender (Jun 30, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> I was in the 115 in Bellevue today.....the heat was bad enough but most places don’t have AC and people were melting......fast food places closed up shop at about 3pm and as a traveler I couldn’t find a place to eat cause those that were open were out of food or already booked.....ie my co worker waited 3 hours for take out, he ordered at 5:00 and at 8 was still waiting....I got turned away at 6:30......oh and the hotel food place is still closed for COVID crap....
> 
> here were some shelf’s in the local  grocery store........I thought I might get a premade salad or yogurt or something like that......
> 
> ...


We hit those times from time to time, and it royally stinks. We do have AC and swimming pools but when it's that hot our power often goes out, so no AC.  It's best to keep all the window coverings closed until it cools off enough to open up the house, that and a small generator to keep your refer, freezers and house fans running.

I'm not understanding why your store shelves were bare, though?
Maybe their refrigeration couldn't keep up with demand??? I'm at a loss with these pictures.
They look like the Covid scare all over again....crazy Americans!!!
Why did the fast food joints shut down? Maybe its like Californian's trying to commute in the snow, they just didn't/don't know how to deal with those types of temps up your way?

Anyhow, drink way more water than you think you need to. When temps peak out here, we used to take 15 minute breaks every hour and require everyone to drink 2 at least two bottles of water or one large bottle of  Pedialyte . Job sites would set up cool zones with shade misters and fans that were there for anyone willing to work in the heat, I always worked with a straw hat that had a wet towel inside and a wet cloth around my neck. The no shade road working jobs were brutal, I'd drink 3 gallons of water a day and only piss a few times more than normal and by the end of the day you'd have a crust of dry salt on your skin it was nasty...I hate anything over 85* these days.

By the way,  Gatorade  sucks it isn't much better than water and a salt pill.
Although I like it, you should still be drinking plenty of cold H2o along with it.

Be careful of heatstroke, it's no joke and once you get it bad enough you're screwed for life. Now I get heatstroke at the drop of a hat from all the years of working in the heat.

Did I mention that I hate the summer time unless I'm in the river, lake or pool with plenty of beer and ice water, sweet tea and bikinis to keep your mind off the heat???

Stay out of the sun if you can and watch your animals, bring them in if you can and make sure they have plenty of cool H2o on hand.

Stay cool.
Dan


----------



## forktender (Jun 30, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Those temps are nothing to play with . I got overheated working on the damn football stadium years ago . You only get one shot . After that you feel the effect of it at lower temps .
> 
> 
> 
> I have a water nozzle that has a mist setting on it . When it gets in the 90's and the unit won't cycle I hang it on a piece of pipe next to the condensing unit . Just low pressure . Acts like a commercial cooling tower .


This big time, once you get heat stroke you get heat stroke for life.
The only way I can do things in the heat these days is to hydrate like hell for a day or two before the event and plenty of H2o and electrolytes and breaks. Last summer we got stranded on the river by the tides with very little water in the boat.....plenty of beer but that doesn't do the trick once you start feeling sick.
I never leave the ramp without at least six bottles of water per person now, more in extreme heat, it was a bad scene for sure.

Stay safe.
Dan


----------



## forktender (Jun 30, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> I remember something called the wet bulb. Was a combination of temp and humidity if i remember.
> High temp, low humidity didn't have the same effect as hot temp high humidity.
> We did have "black conditions", certain uniform items not required,  rest periods etc....
> But at least MOPP I.
> ...



Working in the refineries in the heat absolutely *SUCKS,* full coveralls, 8'' or taller steel toe boots and hardhats with gloves and eye protection at all times and a lot of the time in respirators except for breaks.

The Wet Bulb was taught to use at safety meetings when I worked with PG&E/ our electric and power company. Everybody should read this.



			Dangerous humid heat extremes occurring decades before expected - Welcome to NOAA Research


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2021)

forktender said:


> This big time, once you get heat stroke you get heat stroke for life.


85 is about my max these days . Vision gets cloudy and feels like you're looking thru a tube . Time to call it . 



forktender said:


> Working in the refineries in the heat absolutely *SUCKS,*


Brutal . I haven't done a lot of it , but have had to put 2 hour ceilings above the equipment in boiler rooms . Everything piped and running . It's so freakin hot in there . 
Working on a commercial roof is another one . We always went over how we were going to get down if something happened , before we started work . 
Hot day in the sun , on a tar roof . You can't drink enough water .


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## idahopz (Jun 30, 2021)

"only" 111 degrees in my town yesterday - okay, just stay inside with the A/C. Problem for folks is that the power company instituted rolling blackouts to prevent overwhelming the power grid. Making it even worse, even if you sign up for notifications people are often not getting them, and the blackouts can last much longer than the one hour at a time practice they advertised.  

Seattle has it really bad - triple digit temps, and I saw a stat that only about 30% of homes have A/C.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 30, 2021)

Dave,  glad to hear things held together, things in Bellevue Wa, seemed to go back to normal with the temp back to reasonable for sure!  I was actually able to get my Thai meal for dinner.....halibut cheek curry and black sticky rice for desert.....it was worth the wait!



 forktender
 the shelves I took pics of are of the prepared meal sections.....IE Bellevue is a collection of the prepared food eater.....without the restaurants to eat at the prepared food isles got overrun.  Take that with the business traveler like me and 100% restaurant eater....well that makes for some desperate hungry peps when the restaurants are closed.   Many of the locals live on take out and prepared foods.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2021)

Too hot for me!!
It's not even that hot here yet, and I'm still inside, except for my Doctor's visit today @ 1 PM.
The last time I worked outside in Bad Heat, I was building a Deck, and My Sweat was starting to smell like Piss. I called it quits for the day then!!!

Bear


----------



## forktender (Jun 30, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Dave,  glad to hear things held together, things in Bellevue Wa, seemed to go back to normal with the temp back to reasonable for sure!  I was actually able to get my Thai meal for dinner.....halibut cheek curry and black sticky rice for desert.....it was worth the wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird, never seen anything even remotely close due to heat.
The restaurants aren't* opening after the sun goes down? Bunch of rookies.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 30, 2021)

forktender said:


> Weird, never seen anything even remotely close due to heat.
> The restaurants aren't* opening after the sun goes down? Bunch of rookies.



Dude the Bellevue area is a very unique place.......many eat out every meal (I’m not joking)......

And I LIE NOT while sitting at lunch today I overheard a 24 year old (I know cause I could hear it from across the room) talk to someone talking about how there is NO WAY she could use her AC because it would hurt “earth” (used in the possessive personal sense) and that people just need to go outside to cool off.......she further went on saying the world needs to stop eating beef and focus on eating oats, oat milk, and goats because in her heart she knows that’s what earth wants “people kind” to do!!!!!! 

and you know the funniest ironic thing there is......they constantly hire a meat eating carnivore to design their roads and coveted trails.....ie by proxy they heavily subsidize the beef industry...........


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 30, 2021)

Been about 90 and fairly humid the past week here in MN. Of course last Wednesday the AC motor went out. Parts showed up today, hopefully installed and all better tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 30, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Dude the Bellevue area is a very unique place.......many eat out every meal (I’m not joking)......
> 
> And I LIE NOT while sitting at lunch today I overheard a 24 year old (I know cause I could hear it from across the room) talk to someone talking about how there is NO WAY she could use her AC because I would hurt “earth” (used in the possessive personal sense) and that people just need to go outside to cool off.......she further went on saying the world needs to stop eating beef and focus on eating oats, oat milk, and goats because in her heart she knows that’s what earth wants “people kind” to do!!!!!!
> 
> and you know the funniest ironic thing there is......they constantly hire a meat eating carnivore to design their roads and coveted trails.....ie by proxy they heavily subsidize the beef industry...........


Common sense is almost extinct these days.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jul 1, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> 85 is about my max these days . Vision gets cloudy and feels like you're looking thru a tube . Time to call it .
> 
> 
> Brutal . I haven't done a lot of it , but have had to put 2 hour ceilings above the equipment in boiler rooms . Everything piped and running . It's so freakin hot in there .
> ...


I retired as a boiler house operator. I remember going outside into 100+ degree heat to cool off and it actually felt pretty good. 3 story tall boiler. Bottom floor was hot, 2nd was holy crap hot and you prayed you didn't have to do anything on the 3rd floor during the week while the boiler was running. Especially during the summer. I always let the draft fans run for at least 24 hrs after shutting it down with the fire box doors open to suck in cooler air and that would get it somewhat tolerable.


----------



## forktender (Jul 1, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Dude the Bellevue area is a very unique place.......many eat out every meal (I’m not joking)......
> 
> And I LIE NOT while sitting at lunch today I overheard a 24 year old (I know cause I could hear it from across the room) talk to someone talking about how there is NO WAY she could use her AC because it would hurt “earth” (used in the possessive personal sense) and that people just need to go outside to cool off.......she further went on saying the world needs to stop eating beef and focus on eating oats, oat milk, and goats because in her heart she knows that’s what earth wants “people kind” to do!!!!!!
> 
> and you know the funniest ironic thing there is......they constantly hire a meat eating carnivore to design their roads and coveted trails.....ie by proxy they heavily subsidize the beef industry...........


You're better off letting people like that get heat stroke.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 1, 2021)

Have mercy! We need to have a moment of silence in gratitude for the fella that invented AC. God knows I'd die w/o it. 

Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2021)

Norwester55 said:


> I remember going outside into 100+ degree heat to cool off


That's what happened to me . Was 140 degrees inside  the building we were working in . You can't hardly breath in those conditions . 
You stop sweating and using the bathroom . 
I got a drink , started sweating again . Walked outside to use the bathroom . 98 degrees outside . I started shivering and my teeth were chattering . Couldn't stop shaking . 
Happened to me yesterday . Was only 80 degrees , but was 87 % humidity . 
Walked across the blacktop parking lot at Lowe's , that was it . Half way home I started shivering .


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 1, 2021)

Memphis, TN 10-Day Weather Forecast | Weather Underground
					

Memphis Weather Forecasts. Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weatherreports, maps & tropical weather conditions for the Memphis area.



					www.wunderground.com
				




Not the high temps so much here in Memphis area as the humidity.  Like trying to breath in a sauna. 
Jim


----------



## paul_alex (Jul 1, 2021)

yea the humidity makes it unbearable. 

Do you guys think it is worth investing in a dehumidifier?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2021)

paul_alex said:


> yea the humidity makes it unbearable.
> 
> Do you guys think it is worth investing in a dehumidifier?



I guess it depends on your location, and your home construction.
The house we had before this one needed dehumidifiers in the basement, and an "Aprilaire" for the living part during the Winter.

This Log Home we live in now (only 10 miles away from the last one) never needs a dehumidifier, but I have an Aprilaire built into my Heating system & it kicks in during the Winter. I like the Humidity to be between 34% and 40%.
Below 32% causes my nose to bleed (especially in mornings)
And Above 40% creates condensation inside my windows, at their bottoms.
That Condensation could cause the wood to rot, if it isn't dealt with.

Bear


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 1, 2021)

Sadly, those temps are way too common for us here in Riverside Cal. Used to only be the desert locations like Indio and Palm Springs that would get that hot. Oh no, we have joined the party. 

G


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 1, 2021)

JLenord... I second that. They looked at my AC again today, yet more parts needed for this dinosaur of a unit. IF they can get parts, next Wednesday at best. If they can't find them, replacement in about 2 weeks. Not sure which Im rooting for right now. I know the wife just wants colder now.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 1, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Sadly, those temps are way too common for us here in Riverside Cal. Used to only be the desert locations like Indio and Palm Springs that would get that hot. Oh no, we have joined the party.
> G


I've been in Indio in the summer.  Say no more.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 1, 2021)

Still the same ugly hot here.  Today is Canada Day, so I decided to smoke a tenderloin.  When I put my probes inside the MES (before turning it on) they read 103.  The MES is in constant shade.
Supposed to start cooling off tomorrow.  Sure hope they're right about that.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 3, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> JLenord... I second that. They looked at my AC again today, yet more parts needed for this dinosaur of a unit. IF they can get parts, next Wednesday at best. If they can't find them, replacement in about 2 weeks. Not sure which Im rooting for right now. I know the wife just wants colder now.


I feel for ya brother.  I totally understand about the wife....Mine is like "can we turn it down!?!?!"...Cant get her to understand its only gonna cool so many degrees below out side temp.  

Jim


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 8, 2021)

daveomak
  I had a realization this week…..


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 8, 2021)

Funny... My AC got fixed on a day the temp didn't break 70. This state is so fu...messed up!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> *Funny... My AC got fixed on a day the temp didn't break 70. *This state is so fu...messed up!!!




LOL---That's about Par for the Course!!!

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 10, 2021)

113F predicted for local weather today (July 10, Sacramento suburb). Dave still has the record high for his thread.

115F is the local record. Friends were going to have their annual BBQ this weekend. After people cancelled left and right, they rescheduled.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 10, 2021)

Low 90’s here in Northern Arkansas with a heat index pushing near 100 degrees so far.

I work outside everyday and drink plenty of water. That’s the only thing I drink when at work, water only, and plenty of it. We keep our house AC thermostat set at 77. That’s cold to me. Same as for the wife and kids.
I guess your body adapts to the heat/cold if your in it enough.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Low 90’s here in Northern Arkansas with a heat index pushing near 100 degrees so far.
> 
> I work outside everyday and drink plenty of water. That’s the only thing I drink when at work, water only, and plenty of it. We keep our house AC thermostat set at 77. That’s cold to me. Same as for the wife and kids.
> I guess your body adapts to the heat/cold if your in it enough.




I think you should drink more than just water.
I mentioned earlier that when I was in my 60s I was building Decks, and we had more than a week of super hot & humid weather here. I was drinking water by the gallon!! I was sweating so much that I was hardly urinating at all. Then my Sweat started smelling like urine. I was starting to walk crooked & getting lightheaded, so I went home early. Then a Nurse told me I should include some bottles of Gatorade, because I needed the Electrolytes.
So I started drinking a few Gatorades along with a lot of water, and I felt a lot better.

Years later I had a "Heart-Fluttering" problem, so my Doctor asked what I was drinking. When I told him "Gatorade", he said "Knock off the Gatorade---You're not building Decks any more---You don't need all those Electrolytes for your current life style!!!"
I quit the Gatorade & the Fluttering stopped.

Note: This all happened before my Open-heart surgery.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 10, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> We keep our house AC thermostat set at 77.


  I'd choke to death . Mines at 68 . I turned it up some so the bill won't be so high .



Bearcarver said:


> So I started drinking a few Gatorades along with a lot of water, and I felt a lot better.
> 
> Years later I had a "Heart-Fluttering" problem, so my Doctor asked what I was drinking. When I told him "Gatorade", he said "Knock off the Gatorade---You're not building Decks any more---You don't need all those Electrolytes for your life style!!!"
> I quit the Gatorade & the Fluttering stopped.


Yes sir . 50/50 Gatorade and water mixed is how my Doctor told me to drink it . 
He said never 100%  Gatorade . Even in extreme heat .


----------



## timberjet (Jul 10, 2021)

It's still 100+ every day in southeastern washington dave. I wish I was up in omak today.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2021)

My AC is working...  So is my recliner....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2021)

daveomak said:


> My AC is working...  So is my recliner....
> 
> 
> View attachment 503618




You up for a Recliner Race, Dave???
They even named this Recliner after me----"Lazy Boy".

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Jul 11, 2021)

Good lord man!  Stay cool Dave!!!

SLC has been hot, but nothing like that.  we are looking to break the days over 100 record this summer and broke a few daily's with 105-107.  But now we are getting heavy smoke from CA and or AZ blowing in and air quality is in the tank.  

Rough summer all over the west.

I have a crazy idea the other day...  So we human pump/pipe gas and oil all over the country.  But never WATER.  South and east could be flooding while our lakes are drying up and they are telling people not to water the yard...I am all about conservation, but how can they ask people to watch the yard die.  if the trees died my AC would explode.  Anywho - why not pump water around to at least try to make a dent in the droughts?  Im not an engineer, but the risk seems low - I mean if it leaked its just water.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 12, 2021)

Bearcarver
.. I'll race you to the beer fridge...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2021)

I can totally relate to what you west coasters are experiencing. It's supposed to get up near a blistering high of 80* here this week. Last week I had to withstand a mid 60* heat wave. Man I tell ya it was tough. 

Seriously, stay safe and keep hydrated. I believe the hottest it's gotten in my part of the world this year was in the 90s. The heat was bearable, but he humidity did me in.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Good lord man!  Stay cool Dave!!!
> 
> SLC has been hot, but nothing like that.  we are looking to break the days over 100 record this summer and broke a few daily's with 105-107.  But now we are getting heavy smoke from CA and or AZ blowing in and air quality is in the tank.
> 
> ...




Great Idea!!  We would be willing to chip in some of our extra Water, for sure!!
When there's Big money in Water, like there is in Oil, Water Pipelines will be springing up all over the place.  Meanwhile it might be a good time for some to stop denying climate change.  Better Late than Never!!

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Jul 12, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Idea!! We would be willing to chip in some of our extra Water, for sure!!
> When there's Big money in Water, like there is in Oil, Water Pipelines will be springing up all over the place. Meanwhile it might be a good time for some to stop denying climate change. Better Late than Never!!
> 
> Bear


Amen to that Bear!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 12, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> humidity did me in.


No doubt . 
Humidity is higher than the temp here .


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 12, 2021)

100 degree temps are simply the norm here in the inland empire. I do my best to deal with it but I have completely abandoned my yard and it is simply dead now. I do wish that I had kept watering it a bit. All of that green grass was absorbing some of the heat that is now just radiating against my tin can of a house. My old A/C is working a miracle to keep it at about 80 inside. So I just live with $300 plus a month electric bills in the Summer. Which translates to about  six or seven months a year for me. I'm sure that the heat will not persist for you guys up north but just try to hang in there the best you can. My dad is from Walla Walla so I have family in that area up north. Take care and keep yourselves hydrated just as much as you can. 

G


----------



## paul_alex (Jul 18, 2021)

So I have a really humid living room in my apartment where I hang out a lot. There is an 8000 BTU window AC but the room still feels miserable. 

Should I get a dehumidifier? Bit concerned about the electrical load. And I am guessing without any way to vent that air the room will get slightly warmer but will that be offset by the AC being more efficient in less humid conditions? Also does anybody have a model they recommend and is it worth getting a warranty? Thanks.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 18, 2021)

An ac unit will take moisture out of the air if it's working as it should  .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2021)

Like Chop said, A properly sized & functioning AC will remove a lot of water from the air in the house. My last house was 2900 Sq Ft, with a very big HP & Central Air.
When I had those 17' High Tomato plants, the only water I gave them were the 3 full buckets of water a day I got from the AC drain.

I have no idea how much my new Bryant Hybrid removes, because I diverted the drain hose through a hole in the floor, beside the Gas Heater. The water goes from the AC drain to the stones under the floor, to the perforated pipe around the perimeter of my house, downhill (Underground) to the woods, and out the end through a Rodent-proof End-Cap.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2021)

I noticed sidewalks buckling..  here's one...  When I came back from the doctor's office, tlhe hump was gone and new concrete had been poured..


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2021)

daveomak said:


> I noticed sidewalks buckling..  here's one...  When I came back from the doctor's office, tlhe hump was gone and new concrete had been poured..




LOL---They fixed it quick, before the Skate-Rats show up!!

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Jul 21, 2021)

daveomak said:


> I noticed sidewalks buckling..


the highway buckled here a month back...  the UDOT people said this happens when the over night temps don't get low enough for the concrete to contract.  too much heat for too long.  we are in the mid 90s and the weather guys said this was normal...but a normal 95 after shattering daily high records for a month isn't exactly relief.  mid 90s isn't bad when June is normal, but June was flaming hot.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2021)

we've pretty much been at 100 for about a month... 1 day in the 80's....

If this pattern keeps up, they will be farming cotton, sugar cane and mud bugs in Montana..
117F was the only record so far...

June...






July


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 21, 2021)

Those long runs of high temps are brutal . Hope it breaks for you guys soon . 
Humidity here finally dropped to 58 % . Hope to see some new flowers on my pepper plants .


----------



## sandyut (Jul 21, 2021)

it been a summer for the books for sure.  I don't recall celebrating the summer solstice because the days would start getting shorter as much as this year.  Praying for snow already.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 21, 2021)

Late to the party, but I just found this thread.
During that heatwave I was in Winthrop, which is a very small, Western-y town about an hour's drive from Dave's place. I used to hunt mule deer in that area every October, but I hadn't been over there in about 20 years. So when COVID restrictions broke, I wanted to visit and made reservations at a motel 2-3 months in advance, thinking it would probably only be in the 80's that weekend, June 26-27. Ha!
Officially, it hit 106° that weekend. The "real-feel" feature on my phone said 113°.  Our motel room walls were made of rustic 4x4s, sealed with some kind of varnish. It was leaking out of the wood and creating a sticky, drippy mess, as our 1970's era, A/C window unit couldn't keep up, but it was still slightly cooler than outside. I think it finally got down to maybe 90° indoors that night. My wife and I were soaking towels in water and swapping them with others from the mini-fridge, covering ourselves in order to keep from getting heat-stroke. Just so glad I was driving my '16 Challenger with excellent A/C. My old, '00 Jeep (with broken A/C) would have been miserable, and listening to my wife holler thru all that would have made the trip much, much worse.

Seattle area isn't so bad this week, mainly 70's.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 21, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Dude the Bellevue area is a very unique place.......many eat out every meal (I’m not joking)......
> 
> And I LIE NOT while sitting at lunch today I overheard a 24 year old (I know cause I could hear it from across the room) talk to someone talking about how there is NO WAY she could use her AC because it would hurt “earth” (used in the possessive personal sense) and that people just need to go outside to cool off.......she further went on saying the world needs to stop eating beef and focus on eating oats, oat milk, and goats because in her heart she knows that’s what earth wants “people kind” to do!!!!!!
> 
> and you know the funniest ironic thing there is......they constantly hire a meat eating carnivore to design their roads and coveted trails.....ie by proxy they heavily subsidize the beef industry...........


Unfortunately, that's pretty typical for Bellevue-ites.
There's an old story about approaching 4-way stops in Bellevue. Whoever is driving the most expensive car, has the right-of-way.


----------

